# Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner



## Nitro (23. März 2011)

In der sogenannten Szene krachts mal wieder richtig


Zwei Mann und zwei verschiedene Darstellungen


http://finkelde-intelligent.blogspot.com...f-von-mark.html
Da gefällt mir gerade der letzte Absatz von Christian

http://stahlundbeton.blogspot.com/2011/0...ngler-ohne.html

Das habe ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden und will euch das nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## colognecarp (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Lass Die sich die Köpfe einschlagen, das Dörner und Ulak bei dem weg sind ist nur sinnvoll für den Ruf der beiden, gut das Mark ein Zirkusclown ist und nicht wirklich was anpackt kann ich mir schon recht gut vorstellen, aber mit dem Finkelde Team tut man sich keinen gefallen, ich treff den Ulak hin und wieder mal am Wasser an und bin über diese entscheidung hinsichtlich seiner Person ganz zufrieden, der war und ist kein Typ für so einen Spinner


----------



## NickAdams (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Colognecarp hat völlig recht! Lasst die sich die Köpfe einschlagen! Ich gehe lieber angeln und die sogenannte "Szene" - was immer das auch sein mag - kann mir den Buckel runterrutschen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## j4ni (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Achja die professionelle deutsche Szene...unabhängig was man (oder ich) von solchen Wechselspielchen etc halten mag, denke ich, dass das schmutzige Wäsche waschen nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit passieren muss. Ist aber typisch mMn und kein Einzelfall - Aber bei so vielen Selbstdarstellern in dieser dt. Szene ja auch kein Wunder...(ist jetzt gar nicht auf die aktuellen Beteiligten gemünzt sondern gilt für alle - auch für mich)


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Mir persönlich ist sowas völlig egal,es ist ja nicht das erste Mal das es solche "Unstimmmigkeiten" gibt und es wird auch nicht das letzte Mal sein!

Gruss CF


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Hi,
ich kenne beide nicht , einfach weil mich die "Szene" nicht interessiert .
Aber ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen das man unabhängig sein möchte und nicht von Sponsoren diktiert werden möchte.
Für mich käme auch kein Sponsorenvertrag in Frage , einfach weil ich frei über Gerät , aber wichtiger noch , über Köder selber entscheiden möchte und diese nicht vorgesetzt bekommen möchte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der-Graf (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Ich kenne mich mit dieser "Szene" überhaupt nicht aus, aber aus reiner Neugier habe ich mir die beiden Links mal angeschaut und für einen unwissenden Außenstehenden fällt vor allem eins auf: Der Ton macht die Musik und die klingt bei Herrn Dörner nach Dur und bei Herrn Finkelde nach Moll. Ich kenn die genauen Hintergründe nicht, aber einer der beiden Herrschaften klingt wie ein Hund, dem man kräftig auf den Schwanz getreten ist... Ich denke auch - eine, zumindest nach außen, einvernehmliche Trennung hätte allen Beteiligten besser zu Gesicht gestanden.


----------



## thiax (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Für mich käme auch kein Sponsorenvertrag in Frage , einfach weil ich frei über Gerät , aber wichtiger noch , über Köder selber entscheiden möchte und diese nicht vorgesetzt bekommen möchte.
> Gruß Udo



wenn d3eine 2wöchigen sessions anfangen 500 euro und drüber zu kosten, diese nur teils oder nicht zahlen musst, dann wirst auch du den köder ins bild halten, welcher von deinem sponsor/supporter vorgelegt wird


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



thiax schrieb:


> wenn d3eine 2wöchigen sessions anfangen 500 euro und drüber zu kosten, diese nur teils oder nicht zahlen musst, dann wirst auch du den köder ins bild halten, welcher von deinem sponsor/supporter vorgelegt wird



Hi,
eben nicht , weil ich mir meine Gewässer auch selber aussuche  und da ist es nicht nötig viel Geld zu investieren.
Ich bin verdammt angelgeil , verbringe auch gut 250 Tage/Jahr am Wasser aber ich würde mir niemals einen Köder einer bestimmten Marke vorschreiben lassen.
Dazu experimentiere ich auch zu gerne rum , sich nur auf eine Marke/Firma festlegen zu *müssen* ist echt nicht mein Ding.
Ich benutze meist Pellets , selbst wenn der Hersteller dieser Pelltes mich exklusiv "kaufen" wollte würde ich ablehnen , einfach weil ich auch andere Produkte austesten möchte

Anders würde das aussehen wenn ich ein Produkt einer Marke bewerben sollte wo ich auch hinterstehen würde.
Dann hätte ich nichts dagegen für dieses Produkt zu werben , aber eben auch nur so lange wie mir das Produkt zusagt und immer mit der Option auch andere Marken fischen zu dürfen.

Aber jeder soll das so machen wie er möchte , für so manchen Karpfenangler ist es ja ein Traumziel in einem gesponsorten Team zu angeln , mein Ding ist das nicht.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Doc Plato (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne beide nicht , einfach weil mich die "Szene" nicht interessiert .
> Aber ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen das man unabhängig sein möchte und nicht von Sponsoren diktiert werden möchte.
> Für mich käme auch kein Sponsorenvertrag in Frage , einfach weil ich frei über Gerät , aber wichtiger noch , über Köder selber entscheiden möchte und diese nicht vorgesetzt bekommen möchte.
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

ach komm, Hand aufs Herz. An Deinem Gewässer fängst Du regelmäßig tolle Karpfen und noch schönere Schleien. Wenn z.B. Quantum "anklopfen" würde und Dir eine Ausrüstung und nen Haufen Köder zur Verfügung stellen würde und Du im Gegenzug ein paar Berichte verfasst und viele Fotos machst, sagst Du dann NEIN? (Dann musste nicht mehr mit dem Yaris-Krempel angeln  Scherz!!!)

LG

Karsten


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Hi Karsten ,
ich weiss es nicht , es würde mir sehr schwer fallen eine Marke zu bewerben zu der ich nicht stehen würde.
Aber das ist nicht das schlimmste , ich würde nicht damit klar kommen nur von dieser Firma die Köder zu fischen.
Nie mehr "eigenes" Futter herstellen und dann mit Ködern fischen die ich  noch nicht mal benutzen wollte , nee , auch für Geld nicht.
Ich sach ja , alles kein Problem solange ich eine Rute so bestücken dürfte wie ich wollte 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Yoshi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> eben nicht , weil ich mir meine Gewässer auch selber aussuche  und da ist es nicht nötig viel Geld zu investieren.
> Ich bin verdammt angelgeil , verbringe auch gut 250 Tage/Jahr am Wasser aber ich würde mir niemals einen Köder einer bestimmten Marke vorschreiben lassen.
> Dazu experimentiere ich auch zu gerne rum , sich nur auf eine Marke/Firma festlegen zu *müssen* ist echt nicht mein Ding.
> ...




Udo hat ganz recht, sehe ich genauso #6

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich als Jugenwart sehe, wie die Kleinen Ihr Taschengeld für auch so tolle Boilies ausgeben,
die natürlich in ihren Augen nur was taugen können, wenn Sie von dem Hersteller sind, der gerade up to date ist (und komischerweise gerdae mal wieder in einem aktuellen Carp-Heft dafür geworben hat).
Jetzt drehen wir unsere Kugeln für das ganze jahr bei einer Jugendveranstaltung selber und siehe da, die kleinen fangen auch damit gut und sind stolz auf ihre eigenen Boilies.


----------



## Doc Plato (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Karsten ,
> ich weiss es nicht , es würde mir sehr schwer fallen eine Marke zu bewerben zu der ich nicht stehen würde.
> Aber das ist nicht das schlimmste , ich würde nicht damit klar kommen nur von dieser Firma die Köder zu fischen.
> Nie mehr "eigenes" Futter herstellen und dann mit Ködern fischen die ich  noch nicht mal benutzen wollte , nee , auch für Geld nicht.
> ...



Naja, was heißt nie mehr? 

Aber ein paar Tage ausprobieren wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert. Wenn Hersteller X verschiedene Boilies, Pellets, Partikelmischungen, Rodpod, Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Bissanzeiger ect. zum testen liefert, Du dir dein eigenes Bild machst und dann feststellst, dass das Zeugs nicht schlechter als deine private Spezialmischung ist... hey....  

LG

Karsten


----------



## Lupus (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Schade, das das so läuft!

Was diese öffentlichen Schlammschlachten sollen kann ich mir nicht erklären ich für meinen Teil finde eine derartige Abrechnung nur peinlich! Einen Lügner würde ich allerdings anzeigen und auf einen Wiederruf bestehen!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## barschkönig (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Hmm schade das sich der Finkelde und der Ulak trennen. Ich hab die beiden auf einer Messe getroffen und da haben die noch super Teamarbeit gemacht#c


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Ich glaub in China ist gerade ein ganzer Sack Partikel umgefallen....


----------



## colognecarp (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Peinlich ist das aufjedenfall, aber am meisten ja wohl für den Finklde, immerhin hat er die Firma an der Backe die früher als ich gedacht hatte den Bach runter geht und macht einen auf Seriösen Chef "lach". Naja ich hab das ganze mit dem eh nie ernst genommen und nach der Aktion hat sich da nichts dran geändert


----------



## snorreausflake (24. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie´s wirklich abgelaufen ist,aber wenn´s wirklich so war das der eine gegangen wurde und es nun so hindreht als sei er freiwillig gegangen, dann würde ich als Ex-chef es genauso machen und in der Öffentlichkeit eine Gegendarstellung machen.
Wer Wind sät wird Sturm ernten!


----------



## thiax (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

das ist keine gegendarstellung, sondern zusammensetzung von worten aus der gosse


----------



## snorreausflake (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



thiax schrieb:


> das ist keine gegendarstellung, sondern zusammensetzung von worten aus der gosse


 |bigeyes Wusste gar nicht das der Duden jetzt das Wörterbuch der Gosse ist|kopfkrat
Man überlege doch mal wie man sich selbst verhält wenn man verarscht wird (voraussgestzt es ist wirklich so passiert wie im Link geschrieben).
Es gibt bestimmt einige wenige die trotzdem auf den "Verarscher" zugehen, ihn zu nem ruhigen Gespräch und ner Tasse Tee einladen und sich danach wieder lieb haben.
Würde mich aber einer öffentlich anpissen dann würde ich es so machen wie Herr Finkelde und auch in die Öffentlichkeit gehen, das der Ton dann etwas ruppiger wird sollte auch klar sein.

Das hier nicht der Verdacht aufkommt : nein ich bin nicht Herr Finkelde und ich kenne ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Das hier nicht der Verdacht aufkommt : nein ich bin nicht Herr Finkelde und ich kenne ihn auch nicht.



warum hast dann die selbe IP-Adresse?


(nene kleiner Schwerz |rolleyes)


----------



## Lupus (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

Hi,
von "wieder lieb haben" hat auch keiner gesprochen! Aber sich gegenseitig mit Dreck zu bewerfen bringt auch keinem was und schädigt zusätzlich noch den eigenen Ruf!

@cologne wie kommst du darauf das die Firma platt sein sollte???? Ich denke dch es geht weiter nur nicht mehr mit diesen Teammitgliedern?????


----------



## thiax (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

ich verstehe einige aussagen nicht.
meiner ansicht nach, hat nur einer mit "dreck geworfen".

mark hat kein böses wort verloren, sich diplomatisch ausgedrückt. lobt sogar noch an anderer stelle, zu dem zeitpunkt wusste er noch nichtmal etwas von dem blogpost von christian.

ich zitiere mark:

*"Die Trennung hat nichts mit der Qualität der Köder oder anderen Produkte  zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil, das eine oder andere werde ich auch in  Zukunft noch verwenden"*

*"Eine eigene Köderfirma? Haha, Ihr spinnt wohl? Ich will angeln gehen und  nicht Boilies rollen! Kauft sie lieber beim Christian, die  Finkelde-Köder fangen definitiv Fisch!"

*ich kann keinen punkt erkennen, wo er jemanden "besudelt". ganz im gegenteil. christian dagegen holt mal richtig unschön aus.


----------



## colognecarp (25. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

@Lupus

Ne Platt ist er noch nicht, aber ich vermute das wird der Anfang vom ende sein, das beide zugpferde auch fast zeitgleich gehen wird ihm nicht gut tun. Da sein ruf eh nicht der allerbeste ist glaub ich kaum das er auf einen Grünen Zweig kommt, immerhin ist die Firma ja noch sehr sehr Jung und dann direkt so was #c


----------



## Pernod (26. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*



colognecarp schrieb:


> @Lupus
> 
> Ne Platt ist er noch nicht, aber ich vermute das wird der Anfang vom ende sein, das beide zugpferde auch fast zeitgleich gehen wird ihm nicht gut tun. Da sein ruf eh nicht der allerbeste ist glaub ich kaum das er auf einen Grünen Zweig kommt, immerhin ist die Firma ja noch sehr sehr Jung und dann direkt so was #c


 
Was verstehst du denn unter Zugpferde? (Bestimmt nicht das Selbe,wie ich.)


----------



## huppe (27. März 2011)

*AW: Christian Finkelde vs. Mark Dörner*

hi habe Grade mal gelesen . auf der Page vom Herr f . was der Herr d gemacht hat ist das beste was er machen konnte .könnte noch so einiges schreiben . aber ich las es gut sein  ,jeden das seine .


----------

